# Rough sawn lumber?



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

I put a post in the classifieds, but I am looking for some rough sawn lumber to build a trap shed inside my polebarn. I am thinking I will need 1X8's, 8' long. I am certainly open to suggestions if anyone has done this type of thing before. I want it to be pretty rustic looking and at the same time keep the cost down. It is going to be a 16X24X8 room inside the barn any thought would be great.


----------



## tmanmi (Sep 20, 2005)

It may be a a little ways away but if can't find anything closer give these people a try. I have no idea what there prices are.

http://cedarloglumber.com/


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

Do a search to find someone that owns a "portable sawmill" close to you.
Also make sure the wood you consider buying is kiln dried or at least seasoned enough to keep its shape. Wood can do some strange stuff if you buy it with too much moisture content.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

Look in Amish country. Close to you is the Gladwin area. There is a sawmill every couple miles. I see lots of lumber piled high when I drive thru the area.


----------



## spice64 (Dec 1, 2004)

I bought plenty of rough sawn pressure treated lumber from the amish in Mio. good price to.


----------



## direwolf23 (Jan 7, 2008)

MuskyDan said:


> I put a post in the classifieds, but I am looking for some rough sawn lumber to build a trap shed inside my polebarn. I am thinking I will need 1X8's, 8' long. I am certainly open to suggestions if anyone has done this type of thing before. I want it to be pretty rustic looking and at the same time keep the cost down. It is going to be a 16X24X8 room inside the barn any thought would be great.


PM glassman on these forums, he has a large amount of it and is looking to part with some.


----------

